# صناعة صابون غسيل السيارات



## ابو عامر 2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اخواني الزملاء ارجو منكم المساعدة في كيفية صناعة صابون غسيل السيارات بالاضافة الى صناعة ملمع الاطارات ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## AboMado (1 يناير 2013)

اضم صوتي اليك في هذا الموضوع

خاصة عند تجولي ف المنتدى وجدت شامبو للسيارات و هو مختلف عن صابون السيارات الذي يباع لمحطات البنزين لتستخدمه في ماكينات غسل السيارات


----------

